# The case for tall wood buildings



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

what do you think about that?

Michael green calls for wooden skyscrapers! 

Is he serious or is this just a fictious study ?

http://www.archdaily.com/443626/the-case-for-tall-wood-buildings/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not sure why he shouldn't be serious? Many are already building in wood. This wholly wooden building is currently under construction in Norway as an example:










And this one is approved, but construction appears to be currently on hold:









It's surely doable if desired.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

okay but what about fire shelter ? in germany we have strict laws according to the materials and their duration in a fire.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

the man from k-town said:


> okay but what about fire shelter ? in germany we have strict laws according to the materials and their duration in a fire.


So do we of course. Wood can withstand fire relatively well as long as it is thick enough.


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Actually, weird as it sounds, properly treated wood withstands fire better than steel does. Steel will expand, twist and sag when exposed to heat, whereas wood will be charred and blackened. However, beneath the inck-thick burnt layer, very little oxygen will pass, so it won't burn any further into the wood. The more it burns, the slower it burns, so to speak. Of course, given enough time, it will go critical and fail due to a reduced cross-section of the element (the burnt parts having virtually no strength to speak of), but a steel beam exposed to the same will cause structual failure long before the wood beam.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ interesting, didn't know that.

Would love to see more wood in current architecture.


----------



## Franklyn47936 (Nov 5, 2013)

Great job.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

and what about the green component? how much the construction cost compared to regular materials (concrete etc)


----------

